# DeWalt Radial Arm saw



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

So I have been considering a RAS for awhile and allthough I dont really need one, I kinda want one. I know it would get some use. So anyhow, I happened to check inot CL yesterday and found a DeWalt listed for $40. Before I could even contact the guy he switched it to FREE just to get it out of his basement. It looks to be in good shape but Im not familiar with the old RAS's and Ive only used a Craftsman in the past. This is a model 770 10" Deluxe Powershop. Can anyone tell me anything about this model? I know free is always good but if its a model thats junk, Im not gonna mess with getting it out of his basement and restoring it. Free dosnt mean much to me if Im gonna haul it to the dump later. Hes currently holding it for me till tomorrow so I wanna find as much information as I can before I mess with it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's not the high end cast iron brutes that will live forever, but it's also much better than the craftsman cheap units. For free....if snap it up. It should be a nice addition to your shop if it's in good shape.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That model went through the B&D value engineering laughing::furious that started the decline of the Dewalt. That will still be a serviceable saw, and the price is right. If it doesn't work out, you can probably get enough for some of the parts to compensate for you effort. That saw doesn't have the solid cast iron arm, the hallmark of what is normally considered the "good" saws.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it runs, it's worth twice the price. It's got the arm crank adjustment...very convenient.








 





 
.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think Im going to pass on it since its not one of the desireable models. Im getting ready to start a couple of table saw resto's so I dont need another project. I would have put it aside for a future project if it was a good one. Im sure another will come along!


----------

